# easy to breed but wont get harmed by bengal danio



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i am hopefully going to start breeding a pair of fish but i dont know what to get. i have managed to breed platys before but i cant get them as my bengal danios may harm them. does anyone know some sort of fish which is easy to breed, can stand up to bengal danios and preferably wont grow over 15 cm


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no matter what you get the bengal danios gonna eat the babies unles you have a second tank


----------

